# Hi everyone!! :-))



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello im a newbie 25 years old and have just been reffered for IVF been ttc for 2 years+ would love a buddy to chat and share experiences/stories with!! xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello MesM23 - welcome to the site. Sorry you gave to be here but you are in the right place!! As you can see from my profile I had an embryo transferred yesterday. Feel free to ask any questions at all

Xx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi sunny thanks for your reply!! WOW!! how are you feeling? is it your first go at IVF? i am feeling very nervous about the whole thing but excited at the same time im also terrified it doesnt work, i think i will only get one go on the NHS due to husband having borderline normal SA! 
Does any part of the procedure hurt/painful? we have been trying to ttc for 2 years but no BFP ever!   xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello - yes this is my first time! We have been ttc for two years but found out last Xmas that no chance of bFP. Even having been through all if the procedures I think worst tine was husbands operation to see if they can get sperm but thank God you don't have to go through that.

Now looking back over last 5 weeks of treatment I'd say a lot if it is uncomfortable (injections/egg collection/ET) but the most pain for me was the full bladder for the embryo transfer - seriously they really push down on your full bladder!!

I did not produce many eggs so apart from some trapped wind (😙) I had no really symptoms. But with that comes the stress of not producing enough eggs! So many be a few more symptoms would have been good. After egg collection I had dull period pains but I have had worse actual periods!

The waiting is tough as us the resting (I am usually v active do is doing my head in) but will all be worth it for bFP. 

If you are ok with needles then that part is fine. If you are not then you will be by the end I'd have thought!

Good to be excited and get yourself motivated for the healthy eating and no alcohol or coffee. For me it is good to know I have done everything I have control over so I can't blame myself and eating badly if I have BFN!!

Xxxxx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

are you off work and resting during the two week wait? how many embryos are you allowed to transfer? how long do you have to inject yourself for before ET? im not keen on needles but as im sure you understand you will do anything for a baby!! 
i cant stand all the waiting i only got reffered last week and im watching the letter box for my consultation letter its agony!! i need to try and relax a little as im not doing myself any good!
did you find once you were reffered things moved on pretty quickly? im a very impatient person and also desperate for a child i dont cope well and often have negative days i get angry and jelous all my friends are ttc or already pregnant/have babies and its GUTTING allthough of course i am happy for them at the same time! i also work with young children so find it extremely difficult with day to day life! i just hope i get my mirracle soon!! 
wishing you lots of luck for a BFP in two weeks time how exciting xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have pulled a sticky today (shhh ; - ) )then will work from home tomorrow and Wednesday they head back into work Thurs and Friday. I have managed to get away with not taking much time off. I had the day of DH operation, day of egg collection and the rest of the time I have been able to work from home when I had scans (about 4 or 5 in total). After todaking today off just relaxing it has been the worst emotionally yet. I think I agree with many people on here that the distraction of work is actually a good thing (as long as not too physical or stressful) and I am alreday looking fwd to going in on Thursday.

I had to do the down regualtion injections every morning for about 12 days. Then for about another 12 or so days had to have the injection in the morning and add in the evening injection for stimulation (a bit more fiddly one). This time went really quick I'd say. so in total you are probably injecting for nearly 4 weeks but looking back it does not feel like that long noe. I imagine this next 2 weeks will be the slowest moving time.

We had a lot of letters going missing and rubbish DR and then changing protacols with our trust etc etc so that took the longest time. Have you alreday had all the tests and stuff they do on the NHS before being referred to the clinic for actual treatments. Once we had been referred it moved v quickly cos you are basically a private patient then. The NHS fund IVF but do not carry it out themselves so they pay the private clinics to do it for you. They are run more like businesses so you are a customer and they want to progress you quickly.

The hfea web site give you the waiting times at the clinics so it is goo dplace to start to manage expection about how uickly you can start (we had the choice between two I chose one further away cos it had no waiting list).

www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-clinics-success-rates.html

Since we started ttc many friends and family have had at least one baby and some two! For teh first year I could not really deal v well with the jelousy and bitterness. It did get easier and one of the ways it did was that I told more poeple what was going on. It really does make people more sensitive and less smug (let's be honest there are plenty of smug Mum's out there who do not understand what signing a Christmas carp "love blah and blah and Bump" can do to you and if I get another Xmas card with a baby dressed as Santa/elf/Xmas pudding I can't be held responsible!!!

In the run up to treatment I spent more time with my mates no where near having babies and unlikely to even think about asking me when I am going to have one (a question people should never ever ask!!)

xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your info its nice to talk to someone whos going through the same thing! really hope you get a BFP!! you will have to let me know!! can i ask how soon did you cut out alcohol and caffeine? and did your husband do the same? xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

For men it is 3 months for sperm to be produced so best for him to stop now in case you progress quite quickly now.  I am sure the odd drink does not matter and of course people get preggers on drunken one night stands but if you are like me you will wnat to feel everything possible has been done.  My DH stopped a few months before his operation and even though it was frozen and so no freash sample he only now has maybe 2 drinks a week just in case we have to do another operation/retrival at some point.  I stopped drinking in May but do not drink much anyway!  We got married in May and that was the last tiem I really had a drink because I had no idea how quickly we would progress.  My caffine intake is mainly through chocolate   and I only stopped that last week lol.  I don't drink coffee or tea but did drink coke probably twice a week so stopped that just before I started injections.  If you drink a lot of caffinne perhaps just cut down and and then stope before you have your treatment.

I started drinking one peppermint and nettle tea a day (like medicine) at start of the Summer.  But really apart from caffine and alcohol I made no changes until just before injections when I started eating healthy and upped my protien intake and drank lots of milk.

To put all this in perspective my mate had IVF 2 months ago and changed nothing except the not dribking alcholo and got a BFP!!!!!

I will keep you posted on how I get on


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, MrsN23!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

You will go through many many emotions on this journey to have a child, especially when you are on the drugs! A few parts of treatment were uncomfortable, but not painful, nothing more painful than a normal period. To be honest I had more trouble with the emotional side of things than the physical. There are a few things that I had to get used to, for example the injections and the scans, in the beginning my body was very tense, but after a few scans I got used to it and relaxed.

I didn't have time off for my 2wws, but then I had a desk job that was busy, but not overly stressful. Some people prefer to take time off because of the nature of their work. I preferred to work because I know that if I was sat at home I would be thinking about it too much and analysing every little twinge, sending me loopy! I can´t give you an idea on waiting times as I live abroad. My husband is allergic to alcohol so we don´t drink, and caffeine gives me stomach cramps, so I was already on decaf tea when we started trying for a baby. So those two issues weren´t a problem for us! I just tried to eat healthier and took a multi-vitamin for those pregnant or trying to conceive.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Coping With Infertility ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

Supplements & Fertility Friendly Foods ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, just a question i need answering.....i was wondering if once reffered to the specialist do they try you with chlomid before officially being told you need IVF?? xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello, they never suggested this for us
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Not necessarily, it helps ladies with ovulation problems, so they wouldn´t prescribe it if you haven´t got problems in that area.  We have been marked down as unexplained, therefore my ovulation is ok, so we went straight to IUI and then IVF.

I think that is right, as I have never taken it I am not an expert on Clomid, but that is my understanding of it! 

I merged your new post with this one so everything is in the same place for you.  

Sue


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

hmmmm I doubt they will suggest it for us as my bloods have confirmed ive ovulated even though my cycle is 35-40ish days!! How are you feeling Sunny? x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello - I feel like I am slowly going   this waiting really is hard!!! Today I am going to put in place my after work distractions for next week!!
Xxxx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

awww i can imagine sunny!! I'd be a nervous wreck and constantly symptom spotting!! 
I got my appointment through for my 1st consultation which is Nov 7th so not too long to wait!!
Do you know what happens at the first consulatation with specialist? xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello!

If that is with the gynie people it will be running through any other test you need and doing them/booking you it. The tubes one is certain day of cycle from what I remember so you will book that it. Once they have everything on list done or booked in, they then refer to the trust for approval but it might be different where you live. You are not far now!!!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Im looking forward to it and will be good to have a chat with a specialist how long does the appointment take? i have lotsa quesions lol
i got a positive opk today we have BD saturday and Sunday and im tempted to do it again tonight just so ive covered my fertile period! 
Hows it going with you? not long now until you can take the test? xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

We were in there ages!  About an hour I think.  You are right it is great to chat about it and get things started!  Make sure you make a list or anything you want to know cos I will say there is so much info they don;t always remember to give you it all!!!

Test is Saturday and I am getting nervouse - I am yet to have one symptom of anything!!  Can't be a great sign!!


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

i thought it might be a long appointment will they do tests there and then? or will i have to be booked in at a later date like the tube test?

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you, do you think implantation will have happend yet? Lots of women i know didnt have symptoms until they had missed their period so it sounds completley normal xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Mrs23!!   That is just what I needed to hear today.  I had just read something about a lady feeling no symptoms and not being pregnant!  So hearing about your freinds with no symptoms and being pregnant was the shot I needed!!!!   

There did a few blood tests (both of us) and a couple of sawb tests (both of us mouths and me in my Vjj) and basically went through the list and did or ticked them all off.  The tubes one you book in for and it is a certain day of your cycle to ensure you are not pregnant.  So that is another wait but another one to tick off.

My DH was v disheatened after that appointment.  The Dr we saw was v negative about the whole thing and he felt v guilty and blamed again.  It is different for you guys but I would say arrange something nice afterwards.  SO you can chat about it when you leave but then have a nice meal or a nice walk so you feel together and ready to face it all together cos that is what can help you get through the tough times.  There rae parts of it my DH would not be able to cope with and I have a very good friend who I speak to about stuff a lot.  Have you told anyone?

xx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

honestly some of my friends had no idea they where even pregnant as there were no symptoms i think it just depends on you as an individual also if you have never been pregnant before you have no idea how you are going to feel or what you should be feeling i think people just presume because you are pregnant you get a rush of symptoms like morning sickness sore boobs hormonal ect...when in reality that is not the case until later on in the pregnancy so i think what your not experiencing is normal!  

to be honest ive had all my bloods done with the gp i think the only tests i have left to get before we can get started is tube test maybe ultrasound to check for cysts? HIV maybe?

apart from that ive had all the other boxes ticked! my Husband may need some bloods though hes only done the 2 SA tests! My husband doesnt like talking about it so i find it hard which is one of the reasons i came onto this site i do have a friend who knows about it and of course my family but i dont think you can fully understand until you have experienced this emotional rollercoaster yourself!

I just want an estimated length of time its going to be before i start my IVF so i can aim for that and prepare mentally and physically! xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep it was things like HIV, Heppitias (can't spell that!) and rubella.  From the bloods they worked out what vaccinations we'd had as childrena nd stuff.  They did not scan me for cycsts and stuff till I wnet to the clinic but maybe sometiems they pick something up in bloods so peopel get a scan before.  

My DH wnet into denial in between the news and the tests etc, I am sort of glad it took all these months cos it gave him time to get his head round it and be ready to talk a bit more.  Apart from one conversation with his Dad he has not really talked to anyone but me in proper depth but we live near his family and they talk a little about it but he does not really want to.  I am lucky in that one of my best friends wnet through IVF 2 months ago and we have been able to meet up every couple of month and text and email about it all.  But my friend I speak to the most is pregnant with her second child (natural) but is very good at supporting me and took nearly a year to concieve her second so has some sympthay.  This web site is brilliant though and has been an amazing support.  There is so much information and warmth here

xxx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

I like to talk about it as its a weight of my shoulders, i find it extremely difficult at work as i work with young children and mostly women who of course have all been pregnant/had babies whilst ive been going through this and pregnancy and children is a daily conversation at work so ive just had to bite my lip but ive wanted to break down so many times! 

i also sometimes want to avoid social get togethers as some friends of mine are pregnant or have children and you can guess what the topic of conversation is going to be i just feel like sayin GIVE ME A BREAK!! 

where you offered counselling with your IVF? xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I totally hear you!  I have been avoiding various friends and get togethers whilst this has been going on it is just easier not to be in that situation.  I tell all my friends who know that they should never ask someone if they are tring or when they will be trying or crack jokes about them getting pregnant or try to guess they are to their faces.  This has happened to me at really bad times, like just after SA showed zero sperm for the first time, I had to hide being upset and I had to lie to my friends (I could have told truth but we were all out to dinner and I woudl have got uset and that would have changed whole night for everyone).  People should never ask.

We were offered 4 free counselling sessions with IVF.  My DH kept meaning to sign up but did not get round to it.  If it is BFN on Saturday I think I will go to at least one session to help me grieve.

xxxx


----------



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

that must have been so hard for you (zero sperm) then for people to ask questions, i feel almost embarassed and awkward when the conversation crops up amongst a group of friends and im sick of people asking me when im going to have a baby or are you trying!!! NIGHTMARE!! and its always the people who have perfect little families!! arrrggghhh just wanna scream leave me alone!!

i think i will have the counselling sessions especially in the 2ww as i think i might go insane! Keep positive for Saturday!! keep thinking its your turn and your going to get BFP!! xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Mrs23  
xxxx


----------

